# UK Spouse Visa 2018



## CK1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have read through this forum extensively and have found it extremely helpful. We are currently in the midst of applying for a spouse visa (will be applying end July 2018), and have a few questions regarding the process. 

We would really appreciate if someone could shed some light on the following:

*Financial requirements:*

My husband and I (He's British and I'm Malaysian) are planning to apply for a spouse visa using his 6 months’ payslips. My husband started work on the 29th January 2018 and earns £23k per annum so he will have his 6th payslip by the end of July 2018. 
On top of his base salary, he also makes commission so he will make extra in some months depending on the commission, so right now, it looks something like this (before tax):


 Feb - £1916
 Mar - £1916
 Apr - £1916
 May - £1916
 Jun - £1916
 Jul - £4416

1) *P60* - Should we include his P60 (bearing in mind this will only show his earnings from Jan 2018 - April 2018)? 

2) *Commission* - Should the commission be explained in the employer letter, the sponsors covering letter, or both?

3) *Part time job* - He also works part-time in a gym and can get anywhere between £30 and £200 in the month depending on the shifts. Because he already makes more than £18,600 in this main job, should this information be included at any point in the application and if so, where should this be included?

*Accomodation:*

We are planning to stay with his parents after I get my visa. It is a 3 bedroom house (2 double and 1 single room), and there will be 5 of us i.e. his parents, him, me and his brother. Should we do a property inspection for the house? The mortgage has been paid off and the deed is in both his parents' names.

Thank you so much and looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## CK1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

There is an error, the Feb pay is £2160 as he was paid for the 3 days in Jan (He started work on 29 Jan 2018). Also, is there anyone here who applied from Malaysia? Do i need to prepare photocopies of all the documents, or will everything be scanned? 

Thank you!


----------



## CK1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone please offer some advice? We have received contradicting advice on the P60 issue.
Please help! Thank you!


----------



## keithryan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi we applied in Malaysia. The P60 is an important piece of evidence.


----------



## keithryan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi. If your husband’s base salary is more than £18,600 per annum, you dont have to include his part time jobs as well.

Accomodation:
Title deeds
Property inspection report
Council tax bill
Letter from parents.


----------



## CK1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

keithryan said:


> Hi we applied in Malaysia. The P60 is an important piece of evidence.


Hi, thank you so much for your reply! 

Do we need to write a letter for the P60 since it will not meet the £18,600 requirement (as it is only from Jan - April)? 

Thank you!!


----------



## CK1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

keithryan said:


> Hi. If your husband’s base salary is more than £18,600 per annum, you dont have to include his part time jobs as well.
> 
> Accomodation:
> Title deeds
> ...


Yes his base is 23k per annum. We have not done the property inspection yet, does it matter who we use?


----------



## keithryan (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe he will need:
-Employment letter showing his base salary
- 6 payslips (latest one within 28 days of Date of Application)
- 6 bank statements corresponding with the salary thats paid into (28 days rule apply)

The property:
get a property agent to do it


----------

